# Broken nail, entire quick is showing



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Infirm squad 

I clipped Stuart's nails last night. He gave a mighty kick and twist as I was cutting the last nail on his foot. 
The entire nail came off!!!:shock:
All that was left was the quick.

He gushed blood for about an hour and 1/2 last night. I packed his toes with cornstarch and applied pressure for that time. 
Gave 1/4 tab children's motrin. 
There is no more blood coming out this AM.

Another 1/4 tab this AM at 7. He is currently confined to a 1 story store-cage with Evie, and he isn't moving around too much (don't want him to hurt his foot) . Stood up for a craisen this AM.

How do I protect the quick from infection? I've never seen anything like this. 
I've got the betadine for disinfection. 
Is there a way to keep the quick safe from injury and infection? Stupid question, but can I coat it with something?
He rips foot bandages off, and anything sticky rips out his rexy fur.

Thanks for reading my question


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 13, 2010)

You can clean it daily with betadine and/or apply neosporin (if the scab is dry enough). I know angieluv has taken cotton gloves and cut off the fingers to use as booties for bunny feet, secured at the ankle.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 13, 2010)

Fiona lost a nail last summer. The bleeding is pretty scary, isn't it. I took her into my vet (where I was working) and Dr. Franco just gave me some animax (similar to neosporin) to put on it. She didn't show any signs of pain and, in time, it grew back.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you for the response, girls 
I will def. get the neosporin on him. 
Should I continue with the motrin?

(horrifying! I would have never believed that THAT much blood could come out of a rabbit - making matters worse, he's white!!! Nothing looks worse than blood on a white bunny. Now, he's also purple from the motrin slurry ... gah!)


----------



## missyscove (Sep 13, 2010)

If he's putting weight on it just fine and eating just fine I wouldn't do pain meds (our buns are so sensitive, I just don't like to drug them if I don't think they really need it)


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 14, 2010)

:yeahthat


----------

